# Garner State Park



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

The wife,kids and I are planning to go to Garner State Park and do some RV camping. We've never been before so, thought I would ask around. Where are some good RV camping places. We would like to be near the water. Or as close as possible. Thanks.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Get the waterfront campsites in the new section if you like more privacy. If you have teenagers it would be better to camp at the old section where there is a pavilion and juke box dance for boys to meet girls. It is crowded and noisy in that old section though. 
Given there has not been much rain, I doubt the river is full and if that is the case it is not worth it. I was there two years ago and the river was at a trickle. It was sad.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah. The new section sounds like the place for me. I've got a teenage daughter so, throwin her to the lions is the last thing I want. 

Is there any web site where you can check water levels before heading that way?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Try this number: 512/389-8900


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I wouldn't exactly call it 'throwing to the lions..' We brought our three teens to to a couple dances at the end of July and it was good times for all. Lots of parents and grandparents around...and of course, lots of dancin'... You've never seen a smile so big as when a 12 year old boy is dancing with a 18 yr girl...Had a few of those.



Dead Wait said:


> Yeah. The new section sounds like the place for me. I've got a teenage daughter so, throwin her to the lions is the last thing I want.
> 
> Is there any web site where you can check water levels before heading that way?


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Headed out there the 21st ...
Anybody else ?


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

well lets see i am 51 and started my garner going at 9 months old, we 2 weeks every year till grown out there in summer, raised my boys and daughter there they learn to 2 step there and soon hope to dance with my grand daughters there. best clean family fun to be had under the stars of texas, great place to fall in love for young folks .


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Check out Parkview Riverside rv park. It's right across from garner and you can have adult beverages since it's not a state park.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Gator409, truer words never spoken...

We went in September a few yrs back, it was very quiet and the dances were not being held. It was like a different park...

Had a great time, though!


----------

